# mixing goose and duck decoys



## mfd574 (Mar 17, 2010)

Planning on doing a lot of field hunting this year. Is there any certain way or pattern to mix duck and goose decoys? Do you mix them up evenly or do you group them seperately? Do you put the ducks in front of the geese or behind them? Any info is greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

I would put the ducks behind the geese as the geese don't like flying over the ducks it seems but the ducks will fly over the geese and land in the geese as well. If you are mainly going to be seeing ducks in the field I would just mix them all up.

However a lot of people have their own method but really its up to trial and error for you to find what you like best.


----------



## NRP (Sep 10, 2009)

Ducks just off to the side and behind the goose spread. Enough space to let the little devils land.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I've put them on the inside pocket of the kill hole closest to the blinds with the honk dekes right behind them and havent ever seen them bother the honkers and it will put the ducks right in your face. or you could forget the duck dekes and run a all honk spread with a mojo or two right behind your blinds and its game over again for the ducks, just take them down when the geese start to fly.


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

we normally mix a couple ducks here and there throughout the geese, but put most of the ducks off to the side and/or up from the geese. We group the geese in family groups with plenty of room between the groups for doubles or even small batches (family groups) to land. We do the half circle or J alot, but don't spread the ducks out in the landing area if your expecting geese.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

The goose decoys will attract ducks. Throw a spinner up just behind the blinds and shoot your ducks,turn it off when the geese come.

Alex


----------

